# Help removing 2017 head rest



## GMman63 (Dec 24, 2017)

Good morning everyone. I'm trying to take off my driver's seat head rest so I can put on an aftermarket seat cover to preserve the condition of my driver's seat. I've been searching youtube but they only go up to 2014, and the dealer where I just recently bought my car is no help (what's new?). I've unscrewed the escutcheon a few times to look for the little hoes to push a pin or a pin through like the older models, but there doesn't seem to be any. Has anyone done this, or know how to do it. I appreciate any feedback or help in advance. Thank you.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the GEN2 Cruze has the headrest permanently attached to the seat frame. I remember reading something about safety requirements, they didn't want it removed.

When I was test driving a GEN2 I didn't see anything on the drivers seat as far as holes. I know what your talking about. I removed the factory seat covers to install heating elements in the GEN1 cruze. 

If the posts of the headrest lock into the frame of the seat back, you might have a really difficult time.


----------



## GMman63 (Dec 24, 2017)

Well thank you. I heard or read that they were permanently attached, but I wanted an opinion from someone who knew what they were talking about!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I would be surprised if they really don't come off....I'll bet it is similar to my Trax(s) and my first gen Cruze.

Mentioned my Trax because they indicate they aren't removable.....but they are....you need a good eye.
First, the button for raising and lowering the headrest.....press and raise it fully. The good eye part....actually, a good sense of feel.
The other receptacle...the one with no button, actually has a button......but it is molded to follow the contour of the hole.
Feel around the edge and press different areas of the perimeter....more left side/right side.....you will feel it 'give'.....once you feel it give you now know where to press.
Best to have three hands....one for each release, one for headrest......lacking the third hand, I push one release with my forearm under the headrest and the other hand for the other button......slides right out.

Since the headrest is available as a separate service part you can be relatively certain the one in the car isn't that permanent.

Good luck.....hope my description was clear enough.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Even on my Gen I, I thought they were permanent, just had to give a little extra ooommph after holding the button.


----------



## Raye151 (Feb 10, 2018)

*It can be removed.*

I couldn't figure this out on my 2017 Cruze RS. I brought it in to the dealership and the guys were awesome to help me out. There is a push ring on the post. It was down a little ways into the top of the seat. We pulled the head rest up as far as it would go and then found it. It was difficult to remove, but it did go back together much easier.


----------



## Crasher1 (Jun 5, 2018)

I just took off both front headrest on my 2017 Cruze. They are very easy to remove and replace once you know how.
I can talk you through the process if you want to call me.

I have removed this posters phone number for security reasons.
If you wish to contact, use PM.
Rob


----------



## MRJ (Jul 25, 2020)

There are pieces of the solution here already, but not all in one place, so here it goes. I did the passenger seat headrest, but am sure the driver's side is the same.

First, you need to push the headrest as far up as it goes using the button on the side of the headrest.
Next, using the side lever of the seat, recline the seat back a bit. You need some room to remove the headrest.
Now for the magic. The plastic rings at the top of the seat can be removed by turning them counterclockwise a bit. They are not threaded, just have a little lock point. Once they are loose they can be move up the headrest posts and expose the real solution, the locking mechanism just below the cloth/leather of the seat.
On the left side of each post is a lockwire with a 1/8 inch loop on the end. You have to push both back to remove the headrest. I used the end of a small file, and I was able to do the driver's side post first and hold the headrest up a little to keep it from relocking while i did the other post.
With both posts unlocked the headrest comes right off.

I haven't put them back on yet but expect it to be very simple.


----------

